# Hello from PUNCH



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Newbie here, new to the haunt scene, but expanding every year.

currently in my secound year of home haunting, not to much special yet but have big plans..

I plan on building a barrel acid spitter prop, like the one Devious concoctions makes, and that will be my big build for this year.

on the todo list:

barrel spitter
creature crate
talking skulls
FCG
Fence


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Punch. You'll get lots of ideas and info from this talented group.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome punch. Good list you have there. If needed, you'll find plenty of advice and suggestions from folks here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum! You'll have to keep us updated on your list.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Plenty to feed your darkside here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Punch! Thats a good list of projects you have there. Looks like alot of fun. Make sure you keep us posted with plenty of pictures as you tackle your to-do list.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Punch!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Punch!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome---take a look around and your list will get bigger


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice to do list.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm interested in making a barrel popper/spitter also!
maybe we could learn how to make one together!
anyways, wecome to the forum!
you'll like it here!
.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum punch!!!!! I hope you enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard punch!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome Punch


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome home punch! Look out, that list is gonna grow right before your very eyes! Trust me! :devil: :>


----------

